# Heater Core on 91 Stanza



## Travis91Stanza (Oct 25, 2008)

Where is the heater core on a 91 Stanza? And how difficult is it to get out?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IT's in the heater case behind the center of the dash. You need to remove the dashboard to get to the case and then remove the heater case from the vehicle.


----------



## Travis91Stanza (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like that will take some work.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's not what I would call and easy job, unfortunately.


----------

